# What type of glue



## KWiK (Jan 1, 2016)

I got the fit a little to tight when I inserted the strips in this, and got a this crack between the two. Which would be better glue to use, tightbond, or CA Glue? I could just cut through the handles, and continue the stripes, but I like the look this way.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Epoxy. Looks like you need gap filling glue.
You can add some tine or sawdust to the glue.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I would like a better discripsion of what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

> Epoxy. Looks like you need gap filling glue.


+1

If you try to close the gap, there's a good chance it will split somewhere else.

You could also make a saw cut and add a new 1/8" piece in there.


----------



## KWiK (Jan 1, 2016)

The gap is about the width of a exacto knife, and you can only get that in a little ways. The reason I was considering CA was was thinking the slower setting stuff might be thinner and have a better chance to get down in farther. I suppose Epoxy is a lot slower setting, so I could work it down in better, before it hardens. It doesn't take much to close the gap. I think a rubber band would do it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Titebond will work fine but use your shopvac to pull glue through the entire crack before clamping.


----------

